# Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*


----------



## Living81 (30. Januar 2020)

*Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

Ob se wieder ein U-Boot mit Autos stoppen? (kopfschüttel)
Den 3. Weltkrieg aufhalten? Oder werden wir realsitisch, UFOs aufhalten...


----------



## P2063 (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*



Living81 schrieb:


> blabla



musst es ja nicht gucken wenn es dir nicht gefällt


----------



## huenni87 (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

Ich glaub den Kampf gegen Außerirdische heben sie sich für Teil 10 auf. Zusammen mit den Avengers, Super- und Batman wird die Familia einen großen Feind besiegen. 

Mal sehen wir hatten Züge, Flugzeuge, Uboote, natürlich Autos, LKW evtl. besiegen sie in Teil 9 Skynet? 

Ich denke nachdem man den Trailer am Freitag gesehen hat, wird man den Film mehr oder weniger kennen. Dafür haben die in der Fast Reihe seit ein paar Jahren echt ein Händchen den ganzen Film in einem Trailer zu spoilern.


----------



## floppyexe (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

Gott sei Dank kein Hobbs and Shaw mehr.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

PROLLPOWER!


----------



## Bongripper666 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

Genauso furchtbar, wie erwartet. Trashkino, aber in der Ausführung zum Fremdschämen.


----------



## slevin007 (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

Da hat André Linken wohl geschlafen, als GESTERN ein 4min Trailer erschien. Auf deutsch


----------



## azzih (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

Die letzten Teile waren auch unfassbar schlecht, erwarte hier nicht wirklich ne Steigerung


----------



## Mahoy (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank kein Hobbs and Shaw mehr.



Das war zwar auch nicht der Bringer, aber in der Kategorie "Doof, aber lustig" um Längen besser als alles, was F&F in den letzten Jahren geliefert hat ... Die Hauptreihe ist ausgelutscht, da ist nichts mehr zu erwarten.


----------



## Scorpio78 (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

Die Reihe wird immer lächerlicher,...


----------



## Bandicoot (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

Dann gib dir mal den Trailer, jetzt übertreiben sie richtig. Nach 9 Teilen kann auch nicht mehr viel kommen.



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YT63DCXVH1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*



Living81 schrieb:


> Ob se wieder ein U-Boot mit Autos stoppen? (kopfschüttel)
> Den 3. Weltkrieg aufhalten? Oder werden wir realsitisch, UFOs aufhalten...



Also ich hätte ja spätestens nach dem 7. Teil mit der Filmreihe aufgehört, aber scheinbar muss auch der letzte Rest aus der Kuh gemolken werden...


----------



## Bandicoot (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

Die hätten nach der 5 schon aufhören sollen.
Aber die unglaubwürdigen Actionszenen, machen ja so langsam die Reihe aus.
Mit illegalen Straßenrennen lockst halt kein mehr hintern Ofen vor. Also überziehen sie voll. Naja, stellt euch noch Michael Bay als Regisseur vor, da würden die den Planeten Sprengen und teil 10 Spielt auf den Mars.


----------



## Ryle (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

Wozu noch ins Kino. Die besten Spoiler und wahrscheinlich alle völlig abgedrehten Szenen hat man ja direkt im Trailer gesehen...
Ging es dabei nicht mal um Viertel-Meile Rennen? Und jetzt noch John Cena der so viel Schauspieltalent hat wie 1 Meter Feldweg. 

Ist nicht mehr weit von Transformers entfernt. Vielleicht kommt im nächsten Teil ja raus, dass Optimus Prime Torettos (Vin Diesel) Vater ist!!


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Dann gib dir mal den Trailer, jetzt übertreiben sie richtig. Nach 9 Teilen kann auch nicht mehr viel kommen.



Das ist genau das, was ich nach den letzten Teilen erwartet habe. Man muss ja noch einen drauf setzen.
Ich freue mich.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

Warum gibt es kein Tokio Drift 2?
Wäre mal interessant was aus Drift King (Takashi) und Sean Boswell und seiner Crwe geworden ist.
Des weiteren ob der alte Drift King alias Takashi, noch Rache ausüben will......


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

Ich warte ja immer noch drauf, bis der Bösewicht aus 2 Fast zurückkehrt. Der war auch der Gegenspieler von Vin Diesel in _Pitch Black_.
Tauchte aber in noch keinem FF-Teil mit Vin auf. Wenn ihnen also endgültig die Ideen für diesen Autos-, Tuning-, und Explosionsblödsinn ausgehen, könnten sie ja den wieder aus'm Knast holen.

Oder sie beleben Paul Walker digital wieder, lächerlicher kann die Reihe sowieso schon lange nicht mehr werden...


----------



## SilentHunter (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich warte ja immer noch drauf, bis der Bösewicht aus 2 Fast zurückkehrt. Der war auch der Gegenspieler von Vin Diesel in _Pitch Black_.
> Tauchte aber in noch keinem FF-Teil mit Vin auf. Wenn ihnen also endgültig die Ideen für diesen Autos-, Tuning-, und Explosionsblödsinn ausgehen, könnten sie ja den wieder aus'm Knast holen.
> 
> Oder sie beleben Paul Walker digital wieder, lächerlicher kann die Reihe sowieso schon lange nicht mehr werden...


Ja da hast du wohl nicht Unrecht. Eine knapp 10min. lange Startbahn hatten wir ist abgehackt. In einem ansonsten 100% autoaffinen Scenario eine Verfolgungsjad Autos und Atomuboote abgehackt. Nach dem ja schon der Weltuntergang durch Atomkrieg vehindert wurde wäre  jetzt noch eine aktzeptable Steigerung wohl nur noch mit einem  Welttallscenario mit massivem Exoplanetenbuggy Einsatz möglich. Ob wir hier noch nicht genug skurilles gesehen haben werden wir dann schon sehen. F&tF XVC Driftpatroulie Orion die 1/4 LichtjahrMeile in unter 1 Parsec the ultimate Hardcore Challenge Event auf dem Supernovaspeedway für alle denen der F&tF Armagaddon shit happend Teil zu soft war.

Mit viel Glück und auf back to the Roots oder einfach mal in den Worten von the Rock gesagt " Na dann machen wir es ebend Oldschool" hoffend wäre schön.



Ryle schrieb:


> Wozu noch ins Kino. Die besten Spoiler und  wahrscheinlich alle völlig abgedrehten Szenen hat man ja direkt im  Trailer gesehen...
> Ging es dabei nicht mal um Viertel-Meile Rennen? Und jetzt noch John Cena der so viel Schauspieltalent hat wie 1 Meter Feldweg.
> 
> Ist nicht mehr weit von Transformers entfernt. Vielleicht kommt im  nächsten Teil ja raus, dass Optimus Prime Torettos (Vin Diesel) Vater  ist!!


Ich bitte dich das ist ja diskriminierend das tut dem hochtalentierten 1 Meter Feldweg doch auch weh. Erinnere dich an meine weisen Worte wenns dann soweit ist und es heisst the OsCar goes to ..... 1 Meter Feldweg und die Goldene Himbeere im 3 Jahr in folge ohne ernsthafte Konkurrenz goes  to John Cena. Selbst ein Chuck Norris ist gegen Cena ein echter Charackterrollen Geheimtipp.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



have fun


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

Am geschmacklosesten war der tot Paul Walkers wie die Community in als heiligen da stehen lässt 
da Rast man als Beifahrer mit 160kmh ne gerade Strecke in der Stadt 
Knallt gegen nen Laternen Pfahl und anschließend nen Baum 
und wird als Held gefeiert


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Am geschmacklosesten war der tot Paul Walkers wie die Community in als heiligen da stehen lässt
> da Rast man als Beifahrer mit 160kmh ne gerade Strecke in der Stadt
> Knallt gegen nen Laternen Pfahl und anschließend nen Baum
> und wird als Held gefeiert



Und was kann Paul Walker dafür, dass ein anderer gefahren ist?


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

Bei der Fast & Furious-Reihe merkt man ganz genau, ab welchen Teil sich die Macher dann die Just Cause-Reihe als Vorbild genommen haben.


----------



## Slezer (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

In Teil 10 ist der Bruder der gute und die kämpfen dann gemeinsam gegen Alien. Ganz sicher


----------



## restless27 (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

Ach Leute!
Laßt doch einfach das gelaber sein und schaut euch den Film einfach nicht an. Anstatt im Vorfeld schon zu Orakeln wie die nummer hinterher weiter geht. Der Erfolg gibt ihnen doch recht! Und um einfach mal zwei stunden auf dem Sofa den Verstand abzuschalten sind die Fime allemal noch gut. Ich Freu mich jedenfalls drauf aber nicht fürs Kino. Da war ich schon etliche Jahre nicht mehr.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was kann Paul Walker dafür, dass ein anderer gefahren ist?


Es gibt halt Leute, die verstehen nix.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Leute, die verstehen nix.



Paul Walker war auch ganz gerne mal mit deutlicher Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung unterwegs - fünf Bußgelder in drei Jahren sind kein Pappenstiel, zumal da nur die Fälle sind, in denen er erwischt wurde. Dazu kommen noch Aktionen wie ignorierte Stoppschilder und Simsen während der Fahrt.

*Diesmal* saß ein Anderer am Steuer, und das ist eher grausame Ironie des Schicksals als ein komplett unverständlicher Schicksalsschlag. Mr. Walker hat sich nicht nur auf der Leinwand zu einer Szenen hingezogen gefühlt, in der Geschwindigkeit und Risiko alles sind und wo man als Beifahrer den Fahrer nicht darauf hinweist, es mal etwa ruhiger angehen zu lassen.

Das macht es natürlich nicht weniger tragisch, zumal er ansonsten ein ziemlicher Sympath gewesen sein soll, aber jetzt so zu tun, als wäre er als ein in Sachen Raserei unbeschriebenes Blatt aus dem Leben gerissen worden, ist auch Augenwischerei.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*

Die besten Filme mit Paul Walker waren mitnichten die FF-Teile, sondern _Varsity Blues_, _Joy Ride_, _Running Scared_ und _Antarctica_.

Daher schade, dass man sich an ihn vorwiegend nur als Vin Diesel's Sidekick erinnert, denn er hatte schauspielerisch schon mehr drauf, als der Glatzkopf mit der Reibeisenstimme.
Mir tat halt hauptsächlich seine verwaiste Tochter leid.


----------



## Voodoo2 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Fast & Furious 9: Erster Teaser-Trailer mit Vin Diesel*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Paul Walker war auch ganz gerne mal mit deutlicher Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung unterwegs - fünf Bußgelder in drei Jahren sind kein Pappenstiel, zumal da nur die Fälle sind, in denen er erwischt wurde. Dazu kommen noch Aktionen wie ignorierte Stoppschilder und Simsen während der Fahrt.
> 
> *Diesmal* saß ein Anderer am Steuer, und das ist eher grausame Ironie des Schicksals als ein komplett unverständlicher Schicksalsschlag. Mr. Walker hat sich nicht nur auf der Leinwand zu einer Szenen hingezogen gefühlt, in der Geschwindigkeit und Risiko alles sind und wo man als Beifahrer den Fahrer nicht darauf hinweist, es mal etwa ruhiger angehen zu lassen.
> 
> Das macht es natürlich nicht weniger tragisch, zumal er ansonsten ein ziemlicher Sympath gewesen sein soll, aber jetzt so zu tun, als wäre er als ein in Sachen Raserei unbeschriebenes Blatt aus dem Leben gerissen worden, ist auch Augenwischerei.



absolut 
mal davon abgesehen wenn man in einen Porsche GT mit einsteigt 
braucht man Eier richtige Eier 
um zu seinem Kumpel (Fahrer) zu sagen 
runter von Gas oder ich laufe 
die hatte er einfach nicht


----------

